# 2016 1LT Heated Seats



## arose513 (9 h ago)

I would get her ones off of Amazon that she can just plug into her car since no one else is willing to do the job.


----------



## mozga628 (4 h ago)

mozga628 said:


> My 17yo daughter's 2016 Cruze did not come with heated seats. I told her we would put OEM heated seats in the car...
> Her seats are fabric, but nothing i can find online states the seats HAVE to be leather to be heated...
> I found all geniune chevy parts we need (the chevy heating pads, the control module, the HVAC panel in the dash - where the buttons are located)...
> but nobody will touch this job because it requires reprogramming the car's computer telling it there are factory heated seats.
> ...


talked to the dealership... apparently GM needs a unique code to activate the seat heaters in the computer... having the parts doesn't mean a darn thing.
so now the question is, is there a GM kit for seat heaters like there is for the fog lights?


----------

